
Uber Restaurant Guide - buckhx
https://www.uber.com/info/restaurant-guide/
======
yalogin
I cannot help but think about Stallman's blog about privacy and Uber. I wish
they resist these unnecessary steps to delve into data like this.

------
tdb7893
It worked for Michelin I guess. I'm just imagining "Uber 4 star restaurant"

~~~
buckhx
The rankings are a bit more objective than Michelin in the sense that they are
generated based on trip data. That being said, check out some of them in
cities you are familiar with and see how you feel about them.

~~~
ethanbond
Not really "more objective." They measure different things. Michelin is a
rating of quality, these are mere popularity. And not even general
popularity... all the ones I saw seemed to trend a bit on the pricier side
which makes sense given the bias towards people who Uber to dinner.

So the Uber rankings are basically "trendy restaurants on the pricier side
near you."

~~~
buckhx
At least in the cities I'm familiar with they all seem to be in either
clubbing areas or difficult places to get to.

~~~
ethanbond
Yeah, a lot of the NYC ones are in Meatpacking which... is exactly the type of
place that you'd Uber to dinner.

Tip: When most of your "top rated restaurants" also have DJ/club components to
them, your rating system is fucked up.

